
How to Read Mathematics - lief79
http://web.stonehill.edu/compsci/History_Math/math-read.htm
======
msie
I wish I had this advice when I started university! Back then there was no
web. Kids these days, they are spoiled!

------
earl
Examples are also key to reading mathematics. Whatever you are discussing, you
should have a bunch of examples in your head. Eg if you are discussing groups,
you need to memorize maybe 10 examples of groups -- trivial, nice groups, some
finite symmetric groups, some infinite groups, an asymmetric group or two, and
one or two weird examples. Then whenever you listen or read a theorem, think
about what that means for your examples, starting with nice cases like R^n and
proceeding to ugly cases.

Thanks Prof Ram. I didn't really appreciate memorizing all that stuff at the
time, but it's handy now. If anybody needs a dozen examples of any type of
group you can think of, grab his old web pages:
<http://www.math.wisc.edu/~ram/math541/>

